# Ακόμη περισσότεροι διαιτητές



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

Για όποιον δεν το έχει συνειδητοποιήσει, η Europe League 2009-2010 (ΠΑΟ, ΑΕΚ) θα παιχτεί με πέντε διαιτητές (1+2+2). Εδώ, τι είπε σχετικά ο φιλέλλην πρόεδρος Μιχαήλ Πλατίνης.


----------

